# Should this place be tougher?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A lot of dickheads on here. Me included sometimes. A lot of bullshit typed and sometimes too much threat.

Should things be tougher on here? Should moderation be more upfront?

Discuss...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I think so, and I've not been backward in saying so. If people can't post in a civilised manner then any board can manage quite well without them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

igotone said:


> I think so, and I've not been backward in saying so. If people can't post in a civilised manner then any board can manage quite well without them.


it sounds hypocritical but I do agree. Not sure how I can explain that.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been on here a week, and have found whilst either replying to posts or reading through threads that people are quick to criticize and become defensive when they don't agree or like something and forget the whole purpose of a forum, which is a place for like minded people to gather because they share the love for a similar topic or in our case car and treat it as a place for constructive help criticism and support for one another that we do not get anywhere else.

I think that mod thread should of been deleted as I have watched it unfold for a few days, there seem to be a fair few angry keyboard warriors on here and its brining the forum down for everyone and putting new members off because of the bad feeling in threads

previous forums I have been on I have found that moderators and admins have been quick to remove threads which can be termed as hostile and just out of order possibly because they are active on the forum more ??

I just dot see why there is so much tension and animosity on here, its a forum, we all love and hate our TTs the same, we all ask each other for help or advise on things, we should just respect each others choices even if we don't like something, as i am sure the place would be calmer, im not saying don't have an opinion just chill, remember its not what you say but the way you ssay it ( it comes across on computer screens just as defensive as it can in life) loosing your temper on a forum or becoming aggressive is silly. more important things in the world than a car site, leave the hostile and negativity at login, there is too much upset and drama as well as shit going on in our real lives and in the world, why bring it on here ! I come on here to avoid uni work, or to catch up with the days events .... I choose to come on here in my spare time and don't want hostile and negative comments as people will end up leaving and then much like SWCC did in the south wales area, because of this exact reason has gone from being an acitive site with over 4thou members in 2003 to a ghost town that's lucky to see 2 active members a day now

lets not let this forum follow in the footsteps of SWCC lets keep it clean, don't like something or someone fine, that's your problem, but keep it to yourself, have respect and don't broadcast negative comments so willingly on here, THINK!!

Group Hug :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

maryanne1986 said:


> I have been on here a week, and have found whilst either replying to posts or reading through threads that people are quick to criticize and become defensive when they don't agree or like something and forget the whole purpose of a forum, which is a place for like minded people to gather because they share the love for a similar topic or in our case car and treat it as a place for constructive help criticism and support for one another that we do not get anywhere else.
> 
> I think that mod thread should of been deleted as I have watched it unfold for a few days, there seem to be a fair few angry keyboard warriors on here and its brining the forum down for everyone and putting new members off because of the bad feeling in threads
> 
> ...


You've not been here long enough. :lol:

It was moderated and people like me came along and started swearing. Then I complained we were being treated like children when my posts got edited or had s***s put in them.

For me swearing is fuck all (see what I did there?) but personal abuse is something different. There's been a lot of that lately and I find it unacceptable. FFS it's against all the rules we agreed to, so why do we have to put up with it?


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been on here a week, and have found whilst either replying to posts or reading through threads that people are quick to criticize and become defensive when they don't agree or like something and forget the whole purpose of a forum, which is a place for like minded people to gather because they share the love for a similar topic or in our case car and treat it as a place for constructive help criticism and support for one another that we do not get anywhere else.
> ...


dosnt matter how long someones been active on a forum truth is abuse in any form isn't right simple as


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Abusive threats should be dealt with accordingly(just delete the member!) however criticism/praise of peoples threads/cars/topics is the whole point of an open forum in my opinion and should be left alone.

If for eg someone posts a pic of their car with new wheels and I think they look awful I will say that  If the person is offended by that then you know what, dont post on an open forum or ask for all replys to be carebear hugs and kisses 

Swearing I agree Rusty who gives a toss? If you dont like it dont read, I dont know of any minors that own a TT so there shouldnt be any on here, and tbh there is more swearing in schools than on here.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

There are rules.

They should be adapted or applied. What's the point otherwise?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

maryanne1986 said:


> dosnt matter how long someones been active on a forum truth is abuse in any form isn't right simple as


+1 Well said.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I don't think so. I've been away from this forum for about a year(ish) but it's like I've never been away because it's the same old, same old. Different people (sometimes) but basically the same arguments - perhaps not in content but for the same reason which is retaliation. When someone is stating a very strong opinion about a normally sensitive subject then the testosterone starts oozing, things are said and sometimes start becoming personal rather than debating the actual point. In some people that's just second nature and will never be resolved no matter how many rules and regulations are put in place, it's just their character and so with the amount of members this forum has then there will always be situations where at times it gets a little heated.

I'm getting on a bit now and I know that I'm totally different to when I was say in my 40's or even 50's where I would have reacted differently to how I would react today. Today? I wouldn't give a monkey what people wrote about me on here, it is just so unimportant in my life, if someone called me a wucking fanker on here I would most probably laugh because I would find it funny that someone would be that upset with my opinion on a forum, that they would have to resort to calling me that because that was the only way they could express their feelings - their problem, not mine.

Have a great debate without getting personal, it really is not difficult you bunch of tossers. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I don't think so. I've been away from this forum for about a year(ish) but it's like I've never been away because it's the same old, same old. Different people (sometimes) but basically the same arguments - perhaps not in content but for the same reason which is retaliation. When someone is stating a very strong opinion about a normally sensitive subject then the testosterone starts oozing, things are said and sometimes start becoming personal rather than debating the actual point. In some people that's just second nature and will never be resolved no matter how many rules and regulations are put in place, it's just their character and so with the amount of members this forum has then there will always be situations where at times it gets a little heated.
> 
> I'm getting on a bit now and I know that I'm totally different to when I was say in my 40's or even 50's where I would have reacted differently to how I would react today. Today? I wouldn't give a monkey what people wrote about me on here, it is just so unimportant in my life, if someone called me a wucking fanker on here I would most probably laugh because I would find it funny that someone would be that upset with my opinion on a forum, that they would have to resort to calling me that because that was the only way they could express their feelings - their problem, not mine.
> 
> ...


Arsehole. Cock sucking preacher... :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Arsehole. Cock sucking preacher... :lol:


Ooooh I love it when you talk dirty Rich. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Arsehole. Cock sucking preacher... :lol:
> ...


I only do it for you darling. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thought so. I would hate to think I was second best to someone else honey.  :wink:

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Thought so. I would hate to think I was second best to someone else honey.  :wink:
> 
> Graham


 :lol: :lol: It takes two old creative tarts to calm this place down. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> There are rules.
> 
> They should be adapted or applied. What's the point otherwise?


and this big boy is off topic not flame...........swearing? sexual options? :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> :lol: :lol: It takes two old creative tarts to calm this place down. :lol:


I think we need to book a room together. Not really of course but I thought that I would say it first before some other knob jockey came on and said it which is what normally happens right? Notice that I said "some other knob jockey" which implies that I've called myself a knob jockey in which case I think I'm going to call some mods in for me getting personal with me. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > There are rules.
> ...


Good point *Seriously*. Maybe this should be moved to the flame room.

Graham


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Okay. Move and swear. Sounds cool to me.


----------



## LeeTT (Feb 27, 2013)

LIfe is too short. This is our forum. A place where people who love their TT's come to chat with like minded folk.

Nice just to come on here to chill out and read some posts after a days work.

No need for "flaming" or "being a dick" as, there can be enough of that with folks in day to day life tbh.

Maybe have a "3 strike" rule on here.... "And your out"

Good place this, Lets not spoil it.

That's my opinion and... I'm always right. 

Make it so...


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been one of the main culprits of late and I freely admit that some of that was definatley my fault as passions abound  , at times my guard was down and I allowed myself to be goaded and eventually snapped. If anyone has any interest in why that was the case and what I experienced leading up to that then contact me via pm and I will show you. But that is now bye the bye.

One of the issues as I see it, is that you can block a person in open forum (mark them as foe) and not have to read their drivel; but they can then follow you to your PM inbox with threats (overt and veiled); you can complain and ask a mod for support, but be told to let it go or try to make light of it (after serious threats made), the abuse and threats allowed to persist. So this goes well beyond a few snide remarks in a thread, honestly if thats all you have had here then think yourself lucky.

Whilst we all have one thing in common, we also have a thousand things that are not common to eachother, diasagreements are bound to arise, egos are bound to be hurt. If we create an environment were freedom to express your views openly persists, then dont be suprised if we get what we get. People here come from all walks of life; the same descrimination and prejudice that persists in everyday life also exists here. Some people here cross boundaries that they wouldnt even dream of crossing in person and that is what goads me the most. The ability to block someone provides an element of choice and means you dont have to mix with those you experience as unsavoury or abusive; so why if we are blocking someone in open forum would we want to speak with them in a PM? Time for the loop to be completed I think.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never blocked anyone, so I'm not sure how it works, but I thought that it still put a marker in the thread telling you that person had posted and letting you click a link to see it if you wanted to. If so, then surely PMs already give you that same control? You can see who the sender is without having to read it, so you can just ignore/delete it. The best thing is, the sender will see it sitting unread in their outbox so they'll *know* you're ignoring them.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been a regular user of the form for nearly 13 years. There are phases of swearing and phases of abuse, but overall it has stayed remarkable constant over the past 10 years. The first three years were more "formal" with a more homogeneous cohort. There are more "outliers" now, more bull5hit, but more fun. It has become a part of peoples' lives even when they no-longer run a TT. The Mods have it about right. If you don't like personal abuse, and I don't, just don't rise to it.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> A lot of dickheads on here. Me included sometimes. A lot of bullshit typed and sometimes too much threat.
> 
> Should things be tougher on here? Should moderation be more upfront?
> 
> Discuss...


for me i think it is best left open,, i would hope that we can have our " discusions ' in a civilised manner, unfortunatly this is not always the case and personal insult and attempted character assination are all too common on here,,, but i think when an individual decends to a generally unaceptable level then that discredits and says more about that person generarlly that about the recipitient,,,,,, ( if i may highlight one of your own comments recently regarding ' donkeys and africa ' ),,,,,,,,,,, however as someone refered to " personal threats ' either openly or throo PMs , i think should affect a immediate and lasting ban ........ :idea:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of dickheads on here. Me included sometimes. A lot of bullshit typed and sometimes too much threat.
> ...


With respect Roddy you called me a hypocrite and I'm sorry but I have to repay that criticism by calling you one too after this post! :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> I've never blocked anyone, so I'm not sure how it works, but I thought that it still put a marker in the thread telling you that person had posted and letting you click a link to see it if you wanted to. If so, then surely PMs already give you that same control? You can see who the sender is without having to read it, so you can just ignore/delete it. The best thing is, the sender will see it sitting unread in their outbox so they'll *know* you're ignoring them.


Its a good point Spandex, but if the title reads as abusive as the ones I received read, it is pretty difficult to ignore that. And hey some trolls go on ot take their threats seriously and I am not the kind of guy to walk away from a bully or threats coming from anyone. In my opinion if the mods had acted immediately it began s I asked them to, then it would not have escalated. All it need was a 'calm down we are watching' and I honestly believe it would have stopped. Indeed since the mods got involved it has stopped.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

I've never seen spandy lose the plot on here, but then with how he posts in a logical methodical process it would be a waste of time.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: maybe so,,,,,,, yes i can be rude and insulting to, but only when others start it,,,,,,,, and with due respect rich, i do not recal ever being rude to or calling you a hypocrite , and apologise if i have.... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> i do not recal ever being rude to or calling you a hypocrite , and apologise if i have.... :wink:


Here's a little 'helper' for the short term memory loss... :lol:



roddy said:


> i find it a bit hipocritical that rusty suggests that it is ok for some ( presumably the windsors ) to live like royalty but not for others !!!


http://tinyurl.com/crywyfn

As Gazzer pointed out, I was referring to the Russians... :roll:

Having met each other Rodders, I think we both know each other a lot better than others who shoot first and think later. With that in mind the odd step over the line should be taken with a pinch of salt - and never to heart, eh? :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

of course rich ,  ,, ( i forgot you are " royalty :wink: ),, i still have fond memories of some of our cruises 8) ,,,is it not about time you organised another


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

maryanne1986 said:


> ......................remember its not what you say but the way you ssay it................................


 (sic)

I don't necessarily agree with all of Smurfette's comment but absolutely concur with the above. Some of the spelling on here is just fantastic!


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

I've been using car forums for about the last 5 years one thing you learn is to bite your tongue , there's better things in life that arguing on the Internet , a lot of better things .

Some people never seem to learn this self control , if you can't bring something constructive or positive to the thread , don't post .

There's enough hate and negativity on the Internet already .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Well said Chris


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes well said. We know all about nasty people dont we Gaz :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> Yes well said. We know all about nasty people dont we Gaz :roll: :roll: :roll:


yes paul i'm one of em bud :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that was an early shift Gazz


----------

